# Game 5: Nets @ Raptors, May 1st



## speedythief

Tuesday, 7:00PM EST, The Score, TNT

The Raptors either win or clean out their lockers.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

*Re: Game 5: Nets @ Raptors, Apr. 29th*

I think this one counts as a must win game, right?

If we can win this one, perhaps a little more pressure on the Nets for game 6... who knows.


----------



## seifer0406

*Re: Game 5: Nets @ Raptors, Apr. 29th*



JuniorNoboa said:


> I think this one counts as a must win game, right?


You can lose this one and win the next one, oh wait.

Of course it's a must win game.


----------



## mynetsforlife

I, unfortunately, think the Raps have a chance to win, not blowout, but to win.


----------



## anniebananerz

I don't care how we win as long as we win.

*LET'S GO RAPTORS!* :yay:


----------



## ABargnani

> Toronto point guard T.J. Ford, who is suffering from flu-like symptoms, didn't practice Monday.
> 
> "He's tired, he hasn't been able to eat," Mitchell said. "We just sent him home."


I hope he is good to go for this game.


----------



## chocolove

Raps will take the next 3


----------



## elsaic15

baiting - shooks


----------



## Porn Player

get the **** out of this thread elsaic you retard. 

Raps for the win... PLEASE BOSH SHOW UP!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Victor Page

Where are all the posters calling this a "must-win game"? (other than Junior Noboa who was saying it in jest).

When the Raptors play New Orleans in January, for example, you'll see 4-5 posts calling it a must win game.
Now, on the brink of elimination, nobody decides to express that pearl of wisdom?

Why does it seem like everyone has given up on this season? Why is everyone focussing on off-season personnel moves already? There will be plenty of time for that later on...

The Raptors are 4 point favourites to win tonight. If they can take game 5, then there will be pressure on the Nets in game 6. VC is not known for delivering under pressure. The Nets home crowd is dead - there's virtually no home court advantage (I was there for game 3 - trust me). 

Don't get me wrong - the Raptors are in serious trouble the way they're playing. However, there's no reason to throw in the towel yet.


----------



## AllEyezonTX

a must win, indeed....I still feel the Raps can win this thing, VC got a lil' crazy that last game. Bosh is needed, the allstar Bosh!


----------



## shookem

Victor Page said:


> Where are all the posters calling this a "must-win game"? (other than Junior Noboa who was saying it in jest).
> 
> When the Raptors play New Orleans in January, for example, you'll see 4-5 posts calling it a must win game.
> Now, on the brink of elimination, nobody decides to express that pearl of wisdom?
> 
> Why does it seem like everyone has given up on this season? Why is everyone focussing on off-season personnel moves already? There will be plenty of time for that later on...
> 
> The Raptors are 4 point favourites to win tonight. If they can take game 5, then there will be pressure on the Nets in game 6. VC is not known for delivering under pressure. The Nets home crowd is dead - there's virtually no home court advantage (I was there for game 3 - trust me).
> 
> Don't get me wrong - the Raptors are in serious trouble the way they're playing. However, there's no reason to throw in the towel yet.


I agree brother, 

especially since tonight's game is at the ACC, i think the Raps have a good chance at winning tonight and extending a series another game.

The Raps need to play D tonight and just hit their open shots.

Aside from that, just don't let the game get away from they even have a chance.


----------



## flushingflash

i havent given up yet. this series is still winnable(is that word?). raps win tonight and the pressure is on the nets to close it at home. remember that the pressure is compeletly off the raptors shoulders at this point(they have nothing to lose).


----------



## TJ Ford

No TJ? That may not be the worst thing.


----------



## Turkish Delight

We can still turn things around. I'd love to see the Raptors make a statement tonight. 

This team will only go as far as Bosh takes them though. If he continues to play like ****, being indecisive, settling for jumpers etc.. we will lose this one. He has got to step up and have a monster performance tonight.


----------



## TRON

first 5-10 minutes will be huge......we can't afford another slow start where everyone looks absolutely clueless out there

this is the third game now where all I want is a competitive game, even if we lose I want them to atleast show some pride out there


----------



## ballocks

how many guys have caught the flu lately? this is crazy. if it's the same bug we've gotta look at our doctors. thing is, it's probably not considering it hasn't been of the 24 or 48-hour variety for any of our players but still... talk about the wrong time for it. geez.

this is our game. tomorrow morning you'll hear the raptor nation do a 180 on what you've heard the last few days. book it. and smile. it's a good thing. 

can't wait to see the crowd tonight. should be fantastic.

peace


----------



## seifer0406

Let's go Raptors. We need to win and win convincingly to build up confidence for the rest of the series.


----------



## RC06

I don't know what to say anymore about this team, but...

Get out your rally caps boys, we can still do this!

*Let's Go Raptors!*


----------



## Brown_Balla

smitch shook up the lineup once again... mopete will be playing SF and bargs at C.. this should help us alot


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Back at home for game 5. Can't hold anything back. We need to play close to our best and hit shots or we're going to be eliminated. I'm confident Bosh and co step it up.

GO RAPTORS GO!


----------



## anniebananerz

The Raptors better win tonight. I can't take any more losing today!


----------



## DWADE4

I do believe the Raptors will win at home tonight, but not so sure about game 6 in New Jersey. The Raps should just look at one game at a time and who knows we will go on in the 2nd round to face the Cavs. Which I think we can take them also in 7 games :cheers:


----------



## speedythief

I don't remember when this season, if ever, the Raps played three stinkers in a row. Should be a win tonight.


----------



## shookem

speedythief said:


> I don't remember when this season, if ever, the Raps played three stinkers in a row. Should be a win tonight.


I can recall a time last year startin with the Kobe game where the Raps played horrible for a bunch of games in a row.

But you are right, it should be a win tonight.


----------



## speedythief

shookem said:


> I can recall a time last year startin with the Kobe game where the Raps played horrible for a bunch of games in a row.
> 
> But you are right, it should be a win tonight.


Hmmm... my phrasing was wrong, I meant that we hadn't at any point in this season been blown-out three times in a row. The closest thing would've been the West coast road trip early in the year but it wasn't 20 and 30 point games.


----------



## firstrounder

Im a little worried about Bargs starting...

but LETS GO!


----------



## firstrounder

forget it the rook just knocked down a sweet one!


----------



## firstrounder

Carter and 1........AAAAAWWWWWWW

Mopete why are you hoisting the quick 3? &*$#YW$^$^#$%$


----------



## firstrounder

BARGS! And the foul!

If only Bosh would try that when Collins guards him!


----------



## RC06

Bargnani is on fi-yah tonight; he's scored all 7 points for the Raps so far.

Ah, it's refreshing to hear the crowd tonight after hearing the quiet emotionless crowd in New Jersey.


----------



## firstrounder

Couldnt have imagined a better start! The ACC is rocking, you can barely hear Chuck!

I dont think its ever been this loud!


----------



## shookem

Nice start so far for the Raps.

The lineup changes seem to be working.


----------



## anniebananerz

Now THIS is the Raptors basketball I love.

The ACC got so loud at Bosh's block that you couldn't even hear Chuck!

*LET'S GO RAPTORS!!!*


----------



## anniebananerz

17-6 Raptors lead. It's a 12-1 run by the Raps.


----------



## anniebananerz

IL MAGO FOR THREE!!! 

Raptors lead by 14, 20-6.


----------



## firstrounder

*****ez runnin' wild!


----------



## anniebananerz

Il Mago for three again! :yay:

28-11 Raptors lead!


----------



## shookem

Hot damn Bargnani is lighting it up tonight. Great job by Jose as well with Bosh on the bench.


----------



## firstrounder

Woot woot I just hope we can keep this up!


----------



## SkywalkerAC

YEAH BABY! IL MAGO STRIKES AGAIN! 

What a start for the Raptors! Best they've played in the series.

This is the team we love. Masterful move by Mitchell starting Andrea at the 5. Bosh goes to the bench and there's no let down.

(Andrea did travel on that last 3


----------



## GoRaptors

Il mago and the Raps dominating!!!


----------



## anniebananerz

RJ picks up his second foul and is going to the bench.


----------



## anniebananerz

YEAH! 24 second violation on the Nets and no foul on Mo. Woot!


----------



## firstrounder

Wow...like night and day.

What a great start! I've got butterflies its so exciting!

Nets fans should be scared if we can keep this up!


----------



## anniebananerz

Joey G with a nice spin move. 32-13 Raptors lead.


----------



## shookem

Wow. You know things are going good when Joey Graham's shots go in.


----------



## anniebananerz

TJ looks a bit dazed on the floor right now. Yikes. 

VC's called for the loose ball foul.


----------



## anniebananerz

Nice to see TJ back up on his feet. And it was a nice show of sportsmanship from Carter, going over to check up on TJ.

TJ sinks the first but misses the second. 33-13 Raptors lead 25 seconds left.


----------



## firstrounder

Wow I cant believe TJ Ford just did that.

What a BONEHEAD move.


----------



## anniebananerz

Raps shooting 65% to end the first quarter. :yay:


----------



## speedythief

Praise be to L. Ron Hubbard!

The Raptors are alive again!


----------



## JS03

YEahh!!! Lets go Raptors!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JS03

Awesome start!


----------



## shookem

Maybe TJ banged his head or something, he looked a little woozy during that last play.

Great quarter by the team though, excellent defense, in particular Bargnani and Calderon.

36 more minutes to go!


----------



## RX

firstrounder said:


> Wow I cant believe TJ Ford just did that.
> 
> What a BONEHEAD move.


TJ just got decked on the previous play, looks like he's hurt, give em a break!


----------



## firstrounder

yeah you are right im being too hard on him


----------



## anniebananerz

Parker comes in for Mo and Humphries for Il Mago.


----------



## firstrounder

Anyone else still uneasy about this game?

Obviously I couldnt be happier with the 1st quarter, but I'm kinda worried that NJ is gonna make a run here.

I'm just prayin we can increase our lead before halftime to something like 25...


----------



## anniebananerz

Dixon turns the ball over. Luckily for us, Nachbar misses the three.


----------



## firstrounder

oh no, Jersey is makin a bit of a run...


Get Dixon out of the game...


----------



## shookem

Dixon c'mon!

Can we get anything out of this guy this series?

Boki leading the Nets right now.


----------



## RX

Bench Dixon now, he's useless if his shot isn't going down


----------



## firstrounder

we are suddenly playing like **** again.

WHAT THE ****!

Dixon just let an easy rebound get away. Get him OUT!


----------



## SkywalkerAC

grrr, get dixon out of there.


----------



## anniebananerz

Graham with a nice dunk. 35-20 Raptors lead!


----------



## RX

Bosh should attack and get Collins in foul trouble, then he can shred their other bigs


----------



## firstrounder

Graham With The Flush! Oh Baby!


----------



## anniebananerz

What was the crowd chanting just now?


----------



## firstrounder

Haha Collins with the dumb foul on Graham. Gotta love it!


----------



## CrookedJ

Woot woot go Raptors!!!!!!!!!


----------



## anniebananerz

Uh oh. 3rd foul for CB4. Joey G comes in for him.


----------



## anniebananerz

Nice D by Mo. Nets turnover.


----------



## anniebananerz

Nice steal by Jose and Mo finishes with the layup. :yay:


----------



## anniebananerz

Joey goes to the bench with his fourth foul.

Mo Pete loses one of his shoes but plays on. XD

Jose Calderon with the nice jumper at the other end of the court. 50-35 Raptors lead!


----------



## anniebananerz

MO PETE FOR THREE!!! 53-37 Raptors lead!


----------



## AllEyezonTX

man, I didn't know TJ went down! I had to hit the rewind button....thanks Jose, good job picking up the slack! NJ, probably going to tank this one.


----------



## anniebananerz

10 Nets turnovers already. 57-42 Raptors lead with 32 seconds to go in the half.


----------



## anniebananerz

Sick block by Il Mago to end the half. Raptors with a franchise post-season high of 59 points at the half. 59-42 Raptors lead at the half! :yay:


----------



## speedythief

Really stings to lose TJ.

Hopefully it inspires us in the second half.

Great game so far by the Raps on both ends.

Juan Dixon is useless--sorry, had to get that in there.


----------



## firstrounder

Funny how this team seems to play better without Bosh?


----------



## speedythief

firstrounder said:


> Funny how this team seems to play better without Bosh?


Bosh was playing great at the start of the game and helped us get out on that initial run.


----------



## JS03

Awesome block by the Rook!
Great first half.


----------



## shookem

Great block and half from Il Mago. The refs have been going nuts with the whistles and while it's going both ways it seems like they're calling a lot tighter of a game this time round.

Sucks about TJ though, I hope this is just ultra precautionary.


----------



## AllEyezonTX

#1 "Super Rook" is looking great, tonight! Kenny Smith said Bosh had only one bucket? This game has Twilight Theme going


----------



## firstrounder

speedythief said:


> Bosh was playing great at the start of the game and helped us get out on that initial run.


You can't argue with the fact the Raps have played better with Bosh on the bench this game.


----------



## Who-C

Thank God, we are finally playing Raptors ball. Im not sayin we are gonna win the series or anything but this can give us some serious momentum goin into Jersey, if we can hang on and win this game.


----------



## speedythief

firstrounder said:


> You can't argue with the fact the Raps have played better with Bosh on the bench this game.


Lol, he's been on the bench for all but nine minutes, so how can I disagree?


----------



## firstrounder

lol good point.

But sometimes I feel Bosh slows the game down for us...I dont think it was a bad thing for him to be out...I think it helped us actually.


----------



## RX

That quick turnaround J by Bargnani is unguardable, he needs to get that off more when its fallin


----------



## anniebananerz

Wow. Every Eastern conference matchup save for ours has been swept!


----------



## firstrounder

we are not playing well right now...

I dont feel safe with a 10-ish point lead and the prospect of Calderon fouling out.

Unless we have a HUGE lead we could be in trouble if we have to rely on Martin.


----------



## anniebananerz

Bosh was going irate with that call. That's going to be his fourth foul and he returns to the bench.


----------



## anniebananerz

Yikes. Only a nine point lead now. :S


----------



## anniebananerz

Mo Pete with the smooth pull-up jumper. 71-60 Raptors lead! And nice D by the Raps lead to another Nets turnover. :yay:


----------



## firstrounder

this is getting pretty tight. Im nervous.

This 9-10 point lead feels like a 2 point lead to me with so much on the line.


----------



## AllEyezonTX

Raptors doing a great job without Bosh/Ford on the court, very proud of the fight in this team


----------



## firstrounder

Kidd is killin us...

MOPETE!!!!!!!!!! THREEEE!!


JOSE!!!!!!!!

Back up by 14!


----------



## anniebananerz

77-63 Raptors lead with 1:24 remaining in the third.


----------



## AllEyezonTX

firstrounder said:


> Kidd is killin us...
> 
> *MOPETE!!!!!!!!!! THREEEE!!*
> 
> 
> JOSE!!!!!!!!
> 
> Back up by 14!


Never get tired of the "Mo' Pete for 3!" chant...do they say it in the arena, it came natural for me to say it...


----------



## AllEyezonTX

did someone say Olajuwon? lmao

why bring up the TJ ford injury & not update the public?


----------



## firstrounder

Martin CANNOT be taking shots like that!

WHAT THE ****!

If he is going to be in the game it should only be as a distributor!


----------



## anniebananerz

TJ has been taken to the hospital on *precautionary measures*. Hopefully it really just is precautionary and is nothing serious. *fingers crossed*


----------



## RX

They need to go back to what worked in the 1st half and get the ball back to Bargnani, no one on the Nets can guard him...


----------



## Q8i

71-81
Jose with 21 Points


----------



## firstrounder

This is NOT good. Standing around too much again.

We need to get Bargs back in the game.


----------



## Q8i

Jose Killin Em!


----------



## anniebananerz

It's the Jose Calderon show down at the ACC!


----------



## Q8i

Jose 6 Points In 4th Quarter..
71-85

Timeout Nets


----------



## firstrounder

And just like that we take off on a spurt that puts this game nearly out of reach!


WOOT!

Peanut butter jelly time!


----------



## AllEyezonTX

Jose going the phuck off! He is beastin' Kidd #'s, dizzam!


----------



## NeoSamurai

Calderon has been playing huge on both ends of the court...he should start if we stretch this series out to 6 or 7 games...


----------



## anniebananerz

The crowd's chanting "Ole! Ole ole ole!" XD


----------



## NeoSamurai

man, JKidd is the greatest point guard i think i'll ever see....so clutch with that 3 ball to start the Nets 8 pts run...


----------



## firstrounder

Wtf

Sjkhdkjshkjgsfhdfh
Dfhdfhdfhdfh


----------



## RC06

Uh-oh, the Nets are storming back. Come on Raps, let's hold onto the lead!


----------



## firstrounder

its amazing how quickly we are letting them back in it!


----------



## Q8i

81-87
Bosh Two Free Throws..


----------



## Q8i

Peterson Wit CRAZY Rebound


----------



## firstrounder

Bosh playing questionably again.

How could he not grab that loose ball?

This is friggin brutal.


----------



## Q8i

What? That Was Out ON KIDD MAN..WOOOOOOW


----------



## anniebananerz

2 point ball game. :S


----------



## Q8i

14-2 Run For The Nets


----------



## firstrounder

2 point game.

This is embarassing. To think we had a 31-11 lead in this.


----------



## anniebananerz

Mo Pete makes it a four point game with 2 free throws. :yay:


----------



## firstrounder

The Nets smell blood. And I don't like it...


----------



## anniebananerz

Mo Pete with another two free throws. 91-85 Raptors lead with 5 minutes left.


----------



## anniebananerz

AP with the nice spin move. 93-88 Raptors lead.


----------



## firstrounder

Stupid Chuck. The Nets haven't been "drawing fouls" because they've been draining everything this quarter!


----------



## firstrounder

Why haven't the Raps been getting Bargs more touches? He was unstoppable early in the game...


----------



## anniebananerz

TJ is back on the bench but he's in street clothes now. Nice to see him alright though.


----------



## Q8i

VC BLOCKED By BOSH!!!!!!


----------



## anniebananerz

Another huge block by Bosh on Carter who falls onto a cameraman.


----------



## firstrounder

**** this game is playin with my emotions...


----------



## anniebananerz

"Let's Go Raptors! VC sucks!" XD


----------



## Q8i

Peterson Fouled Out.. 17Points


----------



## anniebananerz

NOOO! Mo Pete fouls out! 

The crowd gives him a standing ovation and chants his name as he walks to the bench. :yay:

Joey G comes in for Mo.


----------



## anniebananerz

LOL. You gotta love Chuck. XD "He (VC) has been awful! Asbolutely/simply awful!"


----------



## firstrounder

Bosh is a stupid-head.

There is no way you go for the fancy reverse jam in a close playoff game down the stretch.

Loved seeing Mopete rag him out for not grabbing that board as well.

Man up Bosh!


----------



## anniebananerz

Goaltending called on Bosh. Raps with a four point lead with 50.8 seconds left.

20 second timeout.


----------



## anniebananerz

Nooo! Jose Is Hurt!


----------



## NeoSamurai

Kidd is soooooo clutch....again, greatest PG my eyes will ever see...


----------



## anniebananerz

1 point Raptor lead with 27.6 seconds left. Eeep!


----------



## anniebananerz

Okay. I know Bosh is our franchise player, but I really don't think he is our first option right now.


----------



## anniebananerz

No more timeouts for either team.

*LET'S GO RAPTORS!*


----------



## anniebananerz

You can see it on Jose's face - he's absolutely gutted that he can't be out there on the court right now.


----------



## anniebananerz

RAPTORS WIN! RAPTORS WIN! RAPTORS WIN!!! :yay:


----------



## firstrounder

Victory!!!!!!
Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooot!


----------



## speedythief

Wow, that was crazy.


----------



## Knick Killer

Nachbar is one hell of a 3 point shooter...good thing he's not clutch at all.


----------



## RC06

Holy ****, I almost had a ****ing heart attack there!

But...RAPTORS WIN! RAPTORS WIN! RAPTORS WIN!

Game 6 baby!


----------



## BaLLiStiX17

Holy ****


----------



## JS03

Wow.


----------



## AllEyezonTX

good job, hope TJ/Josh can get back at it in time for the next one....Nets are standing on shaky ground


----------



## seifer0406

I almost had that flashback of VC's buzzer 3. It will take a miracle to win game 6.


----------



## mynetsforlife

snackbar  0-7 from 3 the whole game, thats not normal boki


----------



## NeoSamurai

Bargs start today was huge considering we were missing Bosh for almost all of the 1st Q...the starting lineup changes worked out for us, lets see how Lawrence Frank adjusts his team for game 6...


----------



## speedythief

Sucks that we froze out Bargnani in the second half.

Hopefully Jose is okay, good thing we have a bit of a break before game six.
Hopefully TJ is okay, good thing we have a bit of a break before game six.

Those were ticky-tack fouls on Bosh all night. So tough for him to get going.

Goes to show how important a good start is in the playoffs.


----------



## RX

They are lucky they built up a lead early, the Nets chipped away at that huge lead every quarter...Jose kept us in the game but they got away from what got us that lead...namely Bargnani and AP! Hopefully, they get back on track in Game 6...that or Bosh has some miraculous break out and drops like 50.


----------



## RX

double post


----------



## TriDoub5

Close and very good game. I thought the nets were going to get blown out but the surge kept me happy. I dont like waiting all the way till friday for game 6.


----------



## Mr_B

I almost had a serious heart attack thats twice for nacbar


----------



## elsaic15

well...good game. hell of a come back by us, but u guys showed guts and pride, i wanted a vc 3 for the win, make or miss. he HAD to take that shot, een though he got it to a wide open boki. its ok. i predicted in 6 before the series and i been right on every game thus far including tonight. at least one series in the east is interesting


----------



## cram

Great, great game. I loved how the raptors COMPETED. Its interesting how much of this game is mental.

The refs were BRUTAL. This game is not about them. Bad calls had a massive impact (anyone see how tentative bosh was after that ghost foul on jefferson)?

Why did NJ throw their foul party with 28 seconds on the clock WHEN WE HAD NO POINT GUARDS LEFT. Geez -- if martin were the guy put in the game i wouldn't have been shocked (not even surprised, really) to see him throw up one of his patented 3's early in the shot clock. 

One final thought -- winners want the ball in their hands when the game is on the line. That says SOOO much about Carter.


----------



## Who-C

Wow, my heart sank when i saw that shot go up at the end. Really disappointed in our execution down the stretch. Bosh is just holdin the ball for like 5 seconds all the time. Another thing to add on the game, Bargnani was postin up guards in the 2nd half, they shoulda gave him the ball. Anywyas hopefully this can give us some confidence going into the Swamp.


----------



## speedythief

I'm thrilled to see Graham and Bargnani "get off the schnide" together, makes such a difference for our team. Some Nets fans were questioning Mago's skills, even his jumpshot. Nothing questionable about his performance tonight.

Dixon shouldn't play in game six (or seven). He is dead to me. Luke should get his minutes (if there are any).

Imagine if Bosh had've been playing without fouls, too... never would've been so close at the end.


----------



## speedythief

Also wanted to say that Leo is Jamacian me crazy. I'm muting it ten or twelve times a game, whenever he goes off on his by-the-numbers lectures.

I know it is a Raptors fans syndrome to turn on the announcers when they are the bearers of bad news, as you always see it happen when we drop a few bombs, but after five draining playoff games Leo is just making me nuts.

Did you know Vince is dangerous as a trailer on the secondary break? Leo has said it, I dunno... a THOUSAND times.

And guess what? Nachbar can do more than just shoot threes. When he looks to drive--good things happen!

And that Jason Collins... he is _bumping _Bosh, being _physical_, and making his life _difficult_.

I wish I could hear the TNT broadcast, but I've got to stay loyal to Chuck.

"Let's face it", I miss you, Jack...


----------



## elsaic15

cram said:


> Great, great game. I loved how the raptors COMPETED. Its interesting how much of this game is mental.
> 
> The refs were BRUTAL. This game is not about them. Bad calls had a massive impact (anyone see how tentative bosh was after that ghost foul on jefferson)?
> 
> Why did NJ throw their foul party with 28 seconds on the clock WHEN WE HAD NO POINT GUARDS LEFT. Geez -- if martin were the guy put in the game i wouldn't have been shocked (not even surprised, really) to see him throw up one of his patented 3's early in the shot clock.
> 
> One final thought -- winners want the ball in their hands when the game is on the line. That says SOOO much about Carter.


watch it again. raptors converged , and someone got his hand on the ball/carters hand, and jarred it loose. carter had no way of getting a shot up, made the right play and got it to open player. how manytimes has lebron been praised for passing to open guy for the win instead of taking it himself. how many times has kobe been critizied for not doing so. you want stars to make the right play, and carter did


----------



## NeoSamurai

speedythief said:


> Also wanted to say that Leo is Jamacian me crazy. I'm muting it ten or twelve times a game, whenever he goes off on his by-the-numbers lectures.
> 
> I know it is a Raptors fans syndrome to turn on the announcers when they are the bearers of bad news, as you always see it happen when we drop a few bombs, but after five draining playoff games Leo is just making me nuts.
> 
> Did you know Vince is dangerous as a trailer on the secondary break? Leo has said it, I dunno... a THOUSAND times.
> 
> And guess what? Nachbar can do more than just shoot threes. When he looks to drive--good things happen!
> 
> And that Jason Collins... he is _bumping _Bosh, being _physical_, and making his life _difficult_.
> 
> I wish I could hear the TNT broadcast, but I've got to stay loyal to Chuck.
> 
> "Let's face it", I miss you, Jack...


well, at least its better than Brian Heeney (?), Rod Black, and Vic Rauter on TSN....or just as worse...


----------



## elsaic15

speedythief said:


> I'm thrilled to see Graham and Bargnani "get off the schnide" together, makes such a difference for our team. Some Nets fans were questioning Mago's skills, even his jumpshot. Nothing questionable about his performance tonight.
> 
> Dixon shouldn't play in game six (or seven). He is dead to me. Luke should get his minutes (if there are any).
> 
> Imagine if Bosh had've been playing without fouls, too... never would've been so close at the end.


u guys played tons better with bosh on the bench today. guys like calderon, mo pete, bargs, torched us. esp calderon who we're makng look like iverson. we're doing to bosh what we did to oneal last year. calderon = johnson? either way. nets in 6


----------



## anniebananerz

From tsn.ca...



> Ford, who has been battling a bug the last few days, was knocked out of the game in a collision with Carter with 29.7 seconds left in the first quarter.
> 
> The former Raptor landed on top of Ford in a scramble for the ball, and the Raptors guard suffered what team officials said was *a ''stinger'', a back injury that causes tingling in the arms*. Ford was taken to hospital for tests, a precautionary measure because of his history with back troubles, he missed half his rookie season and all of his second season with a spinal injury. But he was back on Toronto's bench by the end of the game.


and



> T.J. Ford was still sensitive from the arm stinger after Tuesday's game. He will practice with the team Wednesday and see how he feels. Preliminary tests did not reveal adverse effects.
> Jose Calderon sprained his right ankle in the final minute and will undergo a MRI Tuesday night.


----------



## speedythief

I wish they would stop calling it a stinger.


----------



## speedythief

Carter was afraid because he a) didn't want to charge and b) didn't want to go to the free throw line.


----------



## TJ Ford

Twice now that Nochbar has missed and we won the game. My goodness, he gave me a scare at the end, but as soon as he released the ball, you knew it was way off. Btw, Sam said his foot was on the line, so even if he made it, it would have forced over time.
I think we brought our game tonight, and I am so happy for Jose, Mo Pete, and Bargnani. Especially Mo and Barg, they broke out of their shells today and showed what they are capable of. Mo Pete still has that corner three folks!
I hope we can grind out game 6, and force a seventh game. If that happens, you never know what is going to happen... especially at the ACC. We just gotta find a way to win on the road.


----------



## TJ Ford

speedythief said:


> Also wanted to say that Leo is Jamacian me crazy. I'm muting it ten or twelve times a game, whenever he goes off on his by-the-numbers lectures.
> 
> I know it is a Raptors fans syndrome to turn on the announcers when they are the bearers of bad news, as you always see it happen when we drop a few bombs, but after five draining playoff games Leo is just making me nuts.
> 
> Did you know Vince is dangerous as a trailer on the secondary break? Leo has said it, I dunno... a THOUSAND times.
> 
> And guess what? Nachbar can do more than just shoot threes. When he looks to drive--good things happen!
> 
> And that Jason Collins... he is _bumping _Bosh, being _physical_, and making his life _difficult_.
> 
> I wish I could hear the TNT broadcast, but I've got to stay loyal to Chuck.
> 
> "Let's face it", I miss you, Jack...


I agree. He keeps saying Carter was trailing the plays, how dangerous he is. Collins is being physical all series long. I think he needs to find new things to discuss.:worthy:


----------



## Timbaland

Finally looked like Raptors of the regular season. Nice to see them finally put one together, but the Nets came back real strong, we lucked out. That 4th foul call on Bosh was atrocious, I don't know what the ref was thinking. I have faith that the Raptors will show up on Friday. Bargs starting created so much problems with the pick and roll, Raptors gotta run with it.


----------



## DWADE4

I dont know whats happening with Bosh. We actually played better with him on the bench then on the floor. Also why didnt the Raptors give Andrea more touches in the 2nd half? He was on fire in the 1st half, they shouldve kept going to him. Oh well, the main thing is we got the W and now its off to game 6 in New Jersey. Bosh MUST step up, and the Raptors need to be at their best on D.


----------



## arhie

Nets gave away two games to the raptors. THe raptors were asking to lose this game. They were trying hard to lose. Missing shots, guys getting injured, Derrick Martin minutes, Bosh foul trouble, you name it. The nets didn't bring it. I'm really disappointed in the inability to close it out.


----------



## madman

great win, although at a cost seems like we are gonna be with at least 1 point guard although dont know which one


----------



## chocolove

Damn, I know two days off will give time for our guys to recover but I wish the next game wasnt on friday. I was hoping to be able to finally catch the Raps play.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

tough win but at least we held on and got it (unlike the Canucks tonight). Definitely some positives to build on - Bargnani starting the game on fire which should have opened things up for bosh, Joey going strong off the bench. 

I'd be an advocate for playing Juke Jackson ahead of Dixon, who continues to disappoint.

LOVING Carter sucking from the free throw line. 

Now we just have to play well in the swamp. Bring it on.


----------



## anniebananerz

arhie said:


> Nets gave away two games to the raptors. THe raptors were asking to lose this game. They were trying hard to lose. Missing shots, guys getting injured, Derrick Martin minutes, Bosh foul trouble, you name it. The nets didn't bring it. I'm really disappointed in the inability to close it out.


So...you're saying that the Nets _let us win_?

That's pretty insulting. You're taking away from all the hard work the Raptors put in into tonight's game to win.


----------



## Victor Page

The refs called an unbelievably tight game. Most of Bosh's fouls were ridiculous, and both teams got whistled for nickel and dime fouls off the ball. The refs would call one stupid foul, then give the other team a make up call, then give a make-up call for the make-up call, and on and on.

Carter made the right play at the end - Nachbar had a good look and Carter's look would have been an off-balance fade-away. He could have taken it to the rim, but the refs weren't going to put him on the line unless he got absolutely flattened.

Jason Collins has the body of a middle-aged woman - soft and pear shaped. Having said that, he's been effective.

An under the radar performance from Anthony Parker - he made some difficult shots in the clutch and needless to say, he's got plums. (Calderon, MoPete, and Bargnani will get more attention for their performance, but AP was every bit as good).

What scares me as a Raptors fan is that it took career performances from 4 guys to beat the Nets by 2 at home.
Sure, there's lots of room for Bosh to improve but can the Raps really count on those other guys to go off again?


----------



## ballocks

good stuff. the team personified all the qualities i love about them, we finally played like... ahem... men. great to see.

the two-pg system we've been running paid its dividends in this one, big-time. i think most any other team would've been done in by the same misfortune, with their starting floor general leaving the game to injury. but not the raps. 

depth didn't just play a role there, though- the wings were fantastic, too. fighting foul trouble and everything, they still managed to clamp down on vince and keep rj's contributions to a minimum. i thought peterson was superb defensively and on the glass, and joey was superb on the glass, and they could've been the x-factors last night. it seemed that we finally exposed the fact that new jersey's not especially tough. joey, in particular, went into the paint on numerous trips to rip the ball off the glass like he-man and the nets were... pretty close to intimidated for a team that wasn't intimidated. it was great.

i'm glad andrea's back in rhythm. now if only he could start producing from inside... the nets are already having a terrible time with our team when he's filling it up. the potential "matchup problem" we hear so much about was evident in the first q last night; if andrea could start getting some offensive rebs and putbacks, i think we could easily slay this beast.

quick notes: 

- to me, it looked like calderon was on the verge of tears when he left the game. that's special. this city clamours for players like that and they'd better appreciate the group they have now. obviously not every player in the league would do that- and we shouldn't take this for granted. thumbs up.

- if bosh had completed the reverse slam people are talking about today, it would've sealed the deal (imo). i'm not gonna rag on him for it. it was absolutely worth the effort and it wasn't like he had a choice- he was either gonna dunk it or come down with it and who knows what. the crowd was ready to erupt. i'd rather have my star player take the chance to end the game right there and then and shellshock our opponent. and speaking of chris, i hope people aren't taking for granted the leadership he exemplified last night. i bet it hurts this player more than most (especially now) to sit on the bench with foul trouble- that's also special. he wants to help the team win, 11 points, 40 points or zero points, and that's special. we were all over vince back in the day because he was _just_ stats, and now we get what we ask for and we want stats again? we're lucky to have chris more nights than not.

- the league had better look into the officiating of this one. i don't know if delaney was hungover or what, but he really was awful- and not just for the raps, but for new jersey, too. he didn't come ready to call the game- at least i hope not... if this is just his style these days, run for cover- and it would've suffered had the players not been competing at such a high level. i know it's easy to talk about missed calls in any game but the phantom fourth on chris was among the most mysterious calls i've seen this year. you would've had to have been in the sprite zone to call it that way, it was as obvious as it gets (that it wasn't a foul- or at least that it wasn't _chris'_ foul), and yet delaney blew the call on him anyway, effectively jeopardizing the raptors' chances.

- the crowd was spectacular. the "vc sucks" chant was incredibly loud down the stretch. i think there's a reason we haven't seen the "vc limp" yet (not even after chris threw him into the crowd): he's too distracted even for himself. 

the ovation for mop as he fouled out was heart-warming. he's been a great raptor to date and had his best game of the series when we needed him the most. 

the raps' playoff crowds can easily rival any crowd in the nba, i think that helps to explain the shock of most american fans watching the raps on tnt for the first time. yes, it is that loud, it is the passionate, there is that relationship between the players and fans. 

---

all in all, though, i'm in glee and delighted with the effort and i'm happy to go into jersey 2-3. hopefully tj and jose can recover but even if they don't, it feels a lot better to have andrea contributing again. our team is pretty healthy save for tj, jose and garbo- and that's nothing to shake a stick at. we can easily beat anyone in the league like this- just don't read what they're saying in the paper, boys.

peace


----------



## lucky777s

Crowd was great tonight and we finally saw the real Raptors.

Losing TJ was tough but lets face it - Calderon is the guy that pushed the lead from 7 to 19 in the first Q. And I couldn't believe that TJ would start the ball game taking a quick jumper without involving anyone!! What was he thinking with all the talk of ball movement and getting guys involved. Just stupid.

Bosh was a total non-factor in the first half. Finally made a few plays in the second half to help us win but he also hurt us badly with that missed slam on the putback after Calderon's miss. Nobody near him. Then he lets Moore push him out for an O rebound and gets a dumb goaltending on RJ. And he played scared with his fouls on that play where VC tried to draw a foul on Bosh and CB just stops and lets VC pick up the loose ball for a score. One really bad call killed us when Calderon's pass was tipped and hit the support beam and they call it a TO.

Bargs showed everyone why he was the first pick in the draft. Carried us early. His movement without the ball is superior to Bosh who just likes to catch the ball in one spot. But when we force it into Bosh we take away from Bargs. Bosh needs to move more on O so he doesn't cause the rest of the guys to just stand and watch. No reason he can't flash to the FT line just like Bargs does. Hit the quick shot there and next time you fake and dunk it. No chance to double. Bargs had trouble when the Nets put RJ or Carter on him. They take away the open shots and he can't drive on them.

Calderon was awesome. At times the guys stopped moving for him and he was forced to take a few more shots than he would like but overall he got everyone involved and still hit big shots when we needed them. His D on Kidd was great. Picking him up full court made a difference in the first half and got the Raps energized. That's what led to our run as MoP, Parker, and Jose got very active on D.

Very happy for MoP who finally shows up and delivers for the home crowd. Vince had a big night on him and was free and easy with his shot all night. MoP allowed him to drift in on his J's which is when he is money. Have to force the fade. Parker was great, and made some real tough shots for us.

The last play of the game VC could have easily just dribbled to the FT line gone straight up for an uncontested jumper over the much smaller Dixon. But that is a shot that VC has refused to add to his game. It would raise his FG% and make him virtually unstoppable. Lucky for us he is stupid and stubborn.

Hopefully we have both our guards for game 6. But Jose's sprain looked bad.


----------



## numb555

Bosh defense in the interior almost costs us the game (Mitchell fault for letting him play w/ the fouls? or Bosh's for being scared of gettng the 5th?). The team's rhythm was broken when we tried to force feed him down low, he was totally ineffective. 

Luckily, the Raptors are a deep team, and guys like Bargs, AParker, Calderon stepped it up.


----------



## speedythief

I thought this was pretty cool. Supposedly the crowd was saying "Jose" not "Ole" as Chuck said.

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ILo0HvkMGXs"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ILo0HvkMGXs" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## TRON

we have the funniest chants...

"D-Fence....VC sucks"
"D-Fence....VC Sucks"

or

"Let's go Raptors....VC Sucks"
"Let's go Raptors....VC Sucks"


----------



## Crossword

Game was only that close because of the injuries/Mo fouling out. Doesn't mean anything if the Raptors can't learn to win on the road though. They have 3 games to figure that out, let's hope they pull through!


----------



## jerkstore

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Game was only that close because of the injuries/Mo fouling out. Doesn't mean anything if the Raptors can't learn to win on the road though. *They have 3 games to figure that out*, let's hope they pull through!


??

series is 2-3 how do 3 games get played?

I think you mean that this is the 3rd road game.


----------



## lucky777s

Yeah, he means there are 3 road games for us in this 7 game series and hopefully we have learned something about winning on the road in the playoffs and get it done in the 3rd one.


----------



## Rapsfan33

Anyone know if there is a site where I could watch the replay of this game with TNT's broadcast? I want to hear what Marv and Steve had to say about the Raps.


----------

